# Wagner HVLP Conversion Gun. Thoughts?



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm getting ready to go pick this up for $40 bucks used. http://www.gleempaint.com/hvcongunnew.html

The guy says it looks brand new.

Is this worth buying considering I already have several gravity feed guns with different tip sizes such as this?
http://www.gleempaint.com/hvlp1.html

Do you think I will notice any appreciable performance difference using this siphon feed conversion HVLP vs. gravity conversion HVLP?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

At $40 I'd probably grab it too.
If all your other guns are the smaller type, the wagner is a full size gun and will allow for wider spray patterns.

Siphon guns take a bit more cleaning than a gravity gun.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I grabbed it. Looks unused!

Nice find, if I may say so.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I really like the gravity feed guns better. I have two siphon guns, and two gravity feed guns. I only use the gravity feed guns now. 
It can't hurt to have another option.

The 507 gravity feed in your link looks like a good deal. They have become more reasonably priced lately. Woodcraft sells their Woodriver gravity feed gun for $29 and they work great.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

This is what I also own, which have worked well for me, just checking into options-

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200319459_200319459

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200319457_200319457

To be honest, the Wagner I just bought looks and feels more 'professional' than these gravity guns.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Be careful with the cheaper imports; the internal fluid passages are seldom stainless steel, so when used with water borne finishes, they can, and will corrode. Not as big of an issue if you don't use a lot of wb finishes or if you flush your guns with dna as the final rinse.

Another thing about the imports, most of them are identical other than the body color.

I do like how gleem gives input on the guns they sell.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I must say, I really like this gun. It's a lot smoother and puts out a higher volume than the gravity guns I have been using. I wonder if its because I bought cheap gravity HVLPs or because of the design of the Wagner.

Feels like real quality and I find its helping me work faster as coats fly on.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Noone, I think the second one you listed is the same as this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html

I own two, and catching them at the sale price of $9.99, it almost makes them a throwaway. The last commission job I used one on was two huge six-foot long flower window boxes, which I sprayed a water based cedar stain on with this gun. Worked great, cleaned up fine, worked again in a couple of days with no rust.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

It does look similar, just with a different sized tip. It seems that the tip size on gravity guns matters a lot more than on this Wagner. The Wagner has a 1.3 and I have pushed BIN and paint through it without issue, probably due to the pressurized cup on it.

It did take longer to clean and I really only ran pure ammonia through it followed up with DNA. (To clean it after BIN use)

That is definitely a disadvantage compared to the gravity guns. You can take apart the gravity guns and clean them out real easy.


----------

